# God will be good to you if you let him.



## usmc2112 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just wanted everyone to know that the Lord has been very good to me.  I spent so much of my youth being disgruntled that I never really realized how much he will do for you if you just sit back and let him. I feel kinda silly, but from now on I'm going to enjoy what I can cause life is too short to be angry or all muddled down with the superficial cares of this world.

thanks for reading


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 26, 2010)

usmc2112 said:


> I just wanted everyone to know that the Lord has been very good to me.  I spent so much of my youth being disgruntled that I never really realized how much he will do for you if you just sit back and let him. I feel kinda silly, but from now on I'm going to enjoy what I can cause life is too short to be angry or all muddled down with the superficial cares of this world.
> 
> thanks for reading



Thank you for sharing.

Living in the peace of the Lord is pretty comfortable isn't it?

.


----------



## Israel (Sep 27, 2010)

He was very good to me yesterday (I know that sounds funny, he woke me up today and gives me breath moment by moment)

He used a Ford Explorer that needed a radius arm bushing to remind me I am not Him, and after I had all but destroyed any prospect of getting it back together (amidst much calling down of imprecations upon it) God excused my ignorance, and sent my wife out to ask me if I'd prayed.
Man, that's a help mate.
Then in repentance and prayer he showed me once again, he is God.
And not ashamed to be this coarse, often hypocritical, and more often short tempered, man's God.


----------



## ronpasley (Sep 27, 2010)

The Lord has been good to us all. I am reminded daily of His goodness I thank the Lord for you guy's praise His Holy name its good to see you here brother my the Holy Spirit bless you greatly.


----------

